# James Watt College Greenock



## bfraser47

VR
Hi from a new forum member... cant see any threads about the James Watt College in Greenock. Two friends and I from Ayrshire (Troon and Dundonald) went there in the early 60´s and met with a Greenock local guy who´s dad owned a local pub (result !) It was a great place to be, (the college, not the pub !) fondest memory was watching on the training radar QE2 move down the Clyde.
The practical teacher I think was called McCorcaran (old corky) and he used to throw things at us when we screwed up.. no political correctness then.
The two biggest recruiters were the Weather Ships and the deepsea fishing fleets. I resisted both and went to BP ... big mistake. First foreign port was Kharg Island in the Gulf (think it was still Persia then)
My two mates from Troon, Ian Dyer and Bob Reid
AR


----------



## Basil

Welcome aboard.
Whilst an apprentice engineer at TEE, I attended day release at The Watt from 1957-59. Recollect one or two used to go for a beer at lunchtime. There's confidence for you!
Fyffes banana boats, in which I served for a couple of years, were better than the options you mention (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

bfraser47,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb) 

There is an old thread about 'The Watt' *here*. (==D)


----------

